# also. i have a strong smell of anti freeze when i start my gran marquis



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a 97 with 73,000 miles on it. Well taken care of,but this strong smell..it goes away after you drive it awhile.Nothing leaking on the floor, or the engine, And the coolant never need any added. after the oil is changed. The w/s is clear nothin blowing up on it.
A heater core leak, would show up after a compression test wouldn't it.
Would it make the leak or smell worse with this test? anything this car is startin to give me headaches bob s thank you for anything


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I would guess either heater core, or some valve/hose in the heater system. That is about the only way you end up with the odor in the car.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you 240sx4u bob s


----------



## lorel (Nov 6, 2010)

heater core may be leaking and dripping antifreeze out of the ac drip tube on the firewall.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

lorel said:


> heater core may be leaking and dripping antifreeze
> out of the ac drip tube on the firewall.


 
I had the oil changed ths week....and told the attendant,,,,to check for any drips underside of the car, he came up empty! nothin dripping anywhere, shes in the garage till nex summer now , so-i can wait til then til i figure it out ...but thanks all for the input:thumbsup: cheers all bob s


----------



## lorel (Nov 6, 2010)

*take it to a shop then pressure check it*

I have a new kit that can do all cars. It will show just like my old stant if you have a leak and where it is coming from. Now, if its really difficult to locate, this is a interesting way of finding it. If the shop has a smoker used to detect vacuum leaks, ask if it can be adapted to the cooling system. If so, shop will drain coolant, then air pressurize cooling system with the smoker "I do not think this has ever been done before" but you could ask. Then smoke will come out of area where it is leaking. 

good luck.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

lorel said:


> I have a new kit that can do all cars. It will show just like my old stant if you have a leak and where it is coming from. Now, if its really difficult to locate, this is a interesting way of finding it. If the shop has a smoker used to detect vacuum leaks, ask if it can be adapted to the cooling system. If so, shop will drain coolant, then air pressurize cooling system with the smoker "I do not think this has ever been done before" but you could ask. Then smoke will come out of area where it is leaking.
> 
> good luck.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## lorel (Nov 6, 2010)

*sorry if not clear*

What I am saying is, I have a coolant pressure test kit. It will show a drop in the needle and also, where the antifreeze is leaking from. but why make a mess if its a difficult to find one? I wonder if a smoker has been used for something like this. It would be easier to see smoke rising from a engine compartment, then water dripping down the side of a engine then have to guess where its coming from


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Is the smell inside the car or outside the car? If its inside its more than likely the heater core.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

inside!


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Then it could be the heater core, if its leaking in the passenger floor board you might be able to feel a wet spot or see it dripping out of the bottom of the dash. As it gets worse and does go it will get really steamy inside the care I had this happen one time.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a 97 , my son has it now.

Normally smell inside is a heater core , but a very common issue with these is a 

cracked intake manifold ( the coolant crossover cracks ( plastic intake ).

If that's the case go with the aftermarket Doreman intake as its a stronger design.

If your intake has never been replaced I'd bet dollars to donuts that's it.


----------

